# Advice on doing solo Halloween



## MR David Person (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi people, I need advice on doing a solo Halloween
I use to have 3 people helping me out each Halloween
with a little non profit neighborhood haunted house
however this year its just me, If anyone has advice on 
doing a solo Halloween thing let me know, thanks.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How big a space are you trying to cover by yourself? Is it a walk-through house or more of a yard display?


----------



## MR David Person (Sep 30, 2013)

RoxyBlue said:


> How big a space are you trying to cover by yourself? Is it a walk-through house or more of a yard display?


well it use to change every year but this year since I am all alone I was
just planning on doing a simple yard thing where you walk up then walk back
the same way you came how ever my concerns are managing the amount of
people who will likely show up since we have been doing it for years
I don't know if I can manage scaring people,handing out candy and making
sure no ones stealing or breaking anything all by my self, as to why I was asking 
if anyone had advice and or experience going solo.


----------



## Nevar (Aug 8, 2008)

While I have 3 to 6 people at night. During the day and afternoon I was by myself.
I try to be in a spot where I can see the yard and give out treats [ 1/3 the way down the walk]
By yourself at night Add lights
Best of luck enjoy


----------



## EvilEye (Nov 14, 2012)

I think it'll be tough with just yourself, but automation is going to be key. We're doing our first big garage haunt and it's just our family. So I'm trying to make the walk through as automated as possible so only we need to worry about managing small groups as they enter and then for candy on exit. I tried last year to use our kids in some areas of an even smaller/easier haunt but they just got worn out. So I'm trying to make it easier on everyone so we just have to worry about ushering. With that said, my scenes have props that trigger off motion/PIR and are designed to not need actors. With that said, I'd look to design around not having to rely on actors and in your case have an entrance/exit near each other so you can manage them as they enter and then exit.


----------



## MR David Person (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for the advice people I will take it into consideration while planning,
I know its a lot late but I think I can still do this.


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Alone here too, wife helps where she can, been like that past 3 years.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Ive done mine alone for the last 5 years, but this year im planning on breaking into the garage. I will need more than just myself for that for sure...

Just be sure you can get to everywhere you need to be quickly and easily. I suggest having some fencing around the yard just keeping everything as a display, and a small area for walk up and back for candy collection.


----------

